# Need a Spot of Color



## Mr Tobias (Oct 8, 2014)

I have a very well established 125gal with SA cichlids. It's comprised of a group of Heckelii, a group of Satanoperca leucosticta, 2 Uaru, and 1 red spotted severum. There are a few congo tetras as well. To me all the fish are very beautiful but I'm constantly getting comments on the severum, which is indeed stunning. I continue to get suggestions/requests to add something else "colorful".
The tank is very peaceful and I do not want to chance upsetting that by adding another severum or a cichlid that could disrupt the mix. 
Any thoughts on what can add a little color or contrast to what I have without upsetting the mix? I've kept angels in here successfully in the past which can be colorful/contrasting. Also thought some interesting rainbow fish might be an option. 
I'd love to hear your thoughts! Thanks.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I was thinking angelfish and rainbows before I even finished your post.


----------



## Mr Tobias (Oct 8, 2014)

mambee - I guess great minds think alike!


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

What about a solo or pair of Electric Blue Acaras?

I've seen a few available in my area and they are nice looking fish - but I haven't pulled the trigger yet... I'm more a fan of wild caught or natural colour morphs, but these blue Acaras certainly gave me pause.


----------



## Mr Tobias (Oct 8, 2014)

illy-d -
I've only seen pictures of those, not the actual fish. As you say they are certainly colorful. Any clue as to their aggression or ability to co-exisist peacefully with other SA cichlids? I've no experience with those, only know what I read on line. Thanks.


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

Same here. No personal experience with EBA's. However, given your current stocking I think all of your fish, once mature, wouldn't be bullied by the Acara's. The Acara's would certainly be the smallest cichlids. But of course I'd expect they would be able hold a portion of the tank for themselves if they paired/spawned.


----------



## Mr Tobias (Oct 8, 2014)

Thanks, time to do some reading and looking around. I like the idea of the acara. I think it will likely be that or 2-3 angels for some contrast and continued calm.


----------



## THQ2 (Nov 4, 2015)

If I were you I would add single specimens of:

Electric blue acara









Red forest jewel cichlid









Gold nugget pleco L18









King tiger pleco L66









These are all affordable and accessible, thrive in soft acidic water and are all from SA (apart from the jewel) and small/peaceful enough to not bother the bigger fish.
As you are probably aware, there are also things you can do to improve the coloration of any fish that you keep
- colour-enhancing foods
- colour-enhancing lighting
- dark/black background
- dark substrate
- happy, unstressed fish with clear water


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

THQ2 said:


> Red forest jewel cichlid


I think many aquarists who purchase jewel cichlids solely based on pictures of bright red specimens.....often end up quite disappointed. Seen it already a number of times on this forum! Those are exceptional specimens in breeding coloration, and pictures taken by professional photographers. Breeding coloration is key. Outside of breeding, jewels are never that bright red. Had many, many jewels over the years, and they vary quite a bit. Had some that were bright red when breeding (though nothing really quite like some in pictures!), others that were still pretty and a little red outside of breeding......but many that end up sort of a dull brown, especially as they get older. Also IME, they are typically a fairly aggressive species under most circumstances, and certainly can use there smaller size as an advantage against a much larger opponent.
That is a striking picture of an electric blue acara. Never seen one in person but I do have my doubts if they are usually that colorful in person (???). The regular blue acara is a rather pretty fish and am sort of surprised it has not become a more popular fish (but I guess the Green Terror became very popular instead). Seen many electric blue jack dempseys in person and do not think it is any improvement over a regular Jack Dempsey, what so ever (but to each, there own). But there are many pretty Acaras that are rather colorful and might be a good fit for your tank, though it is always hit and miss whether or not they end up getting along well with your present stock.
I think an alternative option to, or in addition to, an angelfish are festivum. IMO, a very pretty fish and usually very mild mannered.
I suppose a safer bet, in terms of getting a long with your present stock, would be a non-cichlid like another colorful schooling dither; rainbows have already been suggested and certainly are colorful.


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

Good post Bernie.

For what it's worth - I've seen 4 electric blue Acaras in person (2 each, in two different stores - who probably ordered from the same supplier).

All of them were very similar to the one pictured - but I can't say that I noticed the red trim on the dorsal. But the overall vibrant blue on the flanks was pretty much identical to what's pictured.


----------



## THQ2 (Nov 4, 2015)

[/quote]
I think many aquarists who purchase jewel cichlids solely based on pictures of bright red specimens.....often end up quite disappointed. Seen it already a number of times on this forum! Those are exceptional specimens in breeding coloration, and pictures taken by professional photographers. Breeding coloration is key. Outside of breeding, jewels are never that bright red. Had many, many jewels over the years, and they vary quite a bit. Had some that were bright red when breeding (though nothing really quite like some in pictures!), others that were still pretty and a little red outside of breeding......but many that end up sort of a dull brown, especially as they get older. Also IME, they are typically a fairly aggressive species under most circumstances, and certainly can use there smaller size as an advantage against a much larger opponent.
[/quote]

That is correct about many fish that breeding brings out the best colours, but I agree especially so in jewels. I bought my first red forest jewel from a fish shop that had about 10 in a tank which were all bright red, almost as much so in the photo. By the time it had gone into the tank it was a pale pink and has stayed that way ever since. However, I put it down to my bright lights and white substrate, and the fact that it was the smallest fish in the tank. Maybe if he wanted to keep a breeding pair they would colour up nicely. All the other cichlids are much bigger, so hopefully wouldn't be bullied too much by them.


----------



## Mr Tobias (Oct 8, 2014)

Wow, great ideas, pics, and information! You know the situation now....I need another tank! Seriously, thanks for all of the input and ideas. I have a couple of fish shop visits planned and will also consider buying on-line. I prefer a tank with mainly groups of fish and maybe a couple of singles, so I need to resist the temptation to add one of every cool fish mentioned. Does anyone have any pics of interesting angels that they would recommend?


----------

